# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Lenovo VN công bố chương trình IDEA Game Online

## quanvm

*Diễn ra từ ngày 8/8 đến hết ngày 30/9, cuộc thi dành cho cộng đồng người dùng máy tính xách tay tại VN này mang thông điệp "Sành điệu cùng IDEAPAD, dạo phố với Vespa".*
Để tham gia, khi truy cập vào website www.Y450.vn (hoặc www.IdeaPad.vn), người chơi, sau khi đăng ký thông tin cần thiết tại mục Chơi & Chia sẻ, sẽ được cấp một tài khoản (account name) và mật khẩu (password). Người chơi sau đó cần trả lời đúng ít nhất 8/10 câu hỏi về các tính năng công nghệ tiên tiến của các máy tính xách tay Ideapad của Lenovo (được trả lời nhiều lần cho đến khi đạt đủ số điểm qua giai đoạn này) rồi gửi kết quả qua đường thư điện tử (e-mail) tới Ban Tổ chức.​ Ở bước tiếp theo, người chơi có thể upload hình ảnh hoặc một đoạn phim ngắn lên trang web và gửi đường link mời bạn bè tham gia bình chọn. Các hình ảnh và đoạn phim hợp lệ để tham gia bình chọn và nhận giải thưởng phải thỏa mãn tất cả các tiêu chí như không vi phạm thuần phong mỹ tục và luật pháp Việt Nam, có hình ảnh của sản phẩm máy tính xách tay Lenovo IdeaPad (S Series, G Series, Y Series) trong đó, dung lượng hình ảnh tải lên không quá 1MB, định dạng hình ảnh là *jpg, dung lượng đoạn phim tải lên không quá 3 MB, định dạng đoạn phim là *wmv.​ Mỗi người chơi được quyền upload tối đa 3 hình ảnh hoặc đoạn phim khác nhau lên trang web. Mỗi hình ảnh, đoạn phim được bình chọn và tham gia trúng thưởng độc lập nhau. Người chơi không được quyền chỉnh sửa, xóa, thay đổi hình ảnh hoặc đoạn phim sau khi đã upload lên trang web. Bình chọn sẽ kết thúc vào 24h:00 ngày 30/9/2009.​  Máy tính Lenovo IdeaPad Y650. Phần thưởng của IDEA Game Onlinec gồm giải đặc biệt là một xe máy Vespa GTS trị giá 7.000 USD, giải Nhất là máy tính xách tay Lenovo IdeaPad Y650 hoặc Lenovo IdeaPad Y550 trị giá 1.599 USD và Lenovo USB 2 GB, giải Nhì là 1 TV LCD Samsung 40” và Lenovo USB 2 GB, giải Ba là 1 TV LCD Samsung 32” và Lenovo 2 GB, giải Khuyến khích là thẻ nạp tiền Mobicard 500.000 đồng và Lenovo USB 2 GB.​

----------

